# Botox for smelly underamrs



## ditasnm (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if botox would help prevent smelly underarms? I know it can be used for excessive sweating (hyperhidrosis). I've tried lots of home remedies like sage, baking soda & cornflour deodorizer, vinegar (that helped for a little while). antiperspirants dont work. i think it's hereditary because my dad has very smelly armpits too.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I read the title as "will botox prevent smelly underwear".

How about just a good anti-perspirant?


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

I have advice... I don't know exactly where you'd get this at your location but..










The name for the compound is Alum. If you have any Filipino stores in your area you should check it out. As seen in stores (and in the above photo) it's name is tawas. It inhibits the growth of bacteria in your armpits so it would stop smelling. Use it after you take a bath where your armpit is still moist and apply it by rubbing it on your armpits and walah! No smell.

Botox... That's a bit excessive. :[


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah you can get botox to stop the sweat.. It would probably be really painful and expensive though. I think I would if I could. I dont stink, but I sweat quite alot. Im using clinical strength deoderant right now and it doesnt help. As gross as that is lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

From what I can see online, it looks like it works but you have to get the injections done every 6 months. Before you do it you should probably see a doctor to get prescription deodorant. Do you sweat more than normal?


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

* Alum
*

Alum is a very effective armpit odor treatment. Think of it as a concentrated, crystal form of deodorant (aluminum chloride). Along with taming armpit odor, it actually stops your armpits from getting sweaty in the first place. 
Manufacturers have developed deodorants from alum but some swear that using the raw crystal form is just as good as the deodorants which are more expensive. You can pick Alum up at most pharmacies. 
You can rub Alum crystal directly into your armpits after drying from a bath or shower. Just be careful when you apply Alum. Occasionaly it can have jagged edges and irritate the skin. Try to pick out smooth crystals at the pharmacy.

Something I found on the intranets. Same thing I was talkin bout. Apparently you can get them in a pharmacy. Try it!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

You can also try this product:


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

beshino said:


> * Alum
> *
> says stuff about Alum


I love Alum! I had the same problem as OP. I could sweat bullets naked on a winter night through my arm pits - due to anxiety. So the sweating would usually happen before school or work in the morning, which is not good for odor.

Your sweat does not actually smell. When you sweat, the moisture from your sweat allows certain plentiful bacteria on your skin and hair to flourish, their excretions cause your arm pit smell. Here are my tips to oder free pits:

Get an electric razor and shave your arm pits. My reasoning for this is that the alum better adheres to skin than hair, and the more hair you have the more surface area your bacteria has to grow on. Skin is much easier to keep clean and odor free than hair since hair holds moisture - what we don't want.

Buy an alum block. They sell a liquid form as well but i can't vouch for it. Your local GNC store will carry Alum sticks. Amazon has them also http://www.amazon.com/Thai-Deodoran...3JR0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323048811&sr=8-4

Wear clothing that doesn't restrict air flow, keeping moisture evaporating and fresh air flowing inhibits bacteria growth.

You should notice a difference right away

It's also used to stop bleeding from razor nicks since it inhibits bacteria formation and tightens the skin - there's a more concentrated pencil for this. I like to use alum all over my face as it seems to reduce break outs. If I'm expecting an especially humid and hot day I will put it everywhere.

It has no scent. Add your favorite deodorant on top.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

^ and to add on to that it's also good for smelly feet too. Put some on your feet or in your shoes. Even has some medical purposes..


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Botox will stop the sweating but it's only temporary. You have to keep going back and get Botox shots which wouldn't be fun, not to mention expensive.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Certain-Dri is another product.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you don't sweat more than normal, it could be this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trimethylaminuria

In that case botox and all these other types of deodorants won't help much at all.



> Trimethylaminuria (TMAU), also known as fish odor syndrome or fish malodor syndrome,[1] is a rare metabolic disorder that causes a defect in the normal production of the enzyme Flavin containing monooxygenase 3 (FMO3).[2][3] When FMO3 is not working correctly or if not enough enzyme is produced, the body loses the ability to properly break down trimethylamine (TMA) from precursor compounds in food digestion into trimethylamine oxide (TMAO) through a process called N-oxygenation. Trimethylamine then builds up and is released in the person's sweat, urine, and breath, giving off a strong fishy odor or strong body odor. The odor is not necessarily fishy, and the type of odor can vary from time to time. In that sense, the nicknames referring solely to a fishy odor are misnomers.


----------

